# Are GHRPs and GHRHs suppressive to the pituitary?



## Filessika (Mar 16, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Are GHRP's and GHRH (mod grf 129 for example) suppressive to the pituitary gland like exogenous HGH is?
I have seen conflicting statements on this and have looked into studies but have not found an answer.
Can anybody shed any light into this?
Thanks.[/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

It is not suppressive.  It's not exogenous HGH.  It is simply stimulating your pituitary gland to release your bodies own natural GH.


----------

